# MI Indoor IBO Qualifier



## stringman (Aug 28, 2008)

Washtenaw Sportsman's Club, 5095 Ellis Rd., Ypsilanti, MI is having an Indoor IBO Qualifier on Sat. Jan. 23rd at 2pm & 5:30pm and on Sun. Jan. 24th at 9am & 1pm. Contact info-Jack at 734-971-3402.


----------

